

Silicon Valley Trailer Park Residents Fight To Stay - tonyfortunato
http://www.npr.org/2013/10/15/227807022/silicon-valley-trailer-park-residents-fight-to-stay

======
ryandrake
Pretty sad article. The fact that they live in Palo Alto is the only thing
that makes them eligible for the quality education that school district
offers. For many of these (primarily low-income Latino) residents, a PA
education is probably their best and only shot at breaking out of the cycle of
poverty. And the landlord is going to end that so he can have $30MM instead of
$15MM, and so that yet another developer can build yet another luxury
apartment complex. Hey, it's their right as property owners--but I hope they
can sleep at night.

The broader problem is how, at least in California (and probably the whole
USA), access to adequate education depends on a family's ability to afford to
live in a wealthy/expensive city. This is the real social injustice here--a
quality K-12 education shouldn't be a luxury that only the few can afford.

